# How many heats did you allow before spaying?



## Rua (Jan 2, 2012)

How many heats did you allow your dog to go through before spaying her? And why did you choose the amount you did? For those of you who chose to spay after the second or subsequent heats, did you find any benefits and/or risks?

We are reaching the end of Juno's first heat, and I am considering allowing her to go through one more before spaying her purely for maturity reasons. She is 7 months now. If we do this, it would put her at roughly 16 months (if you factor in waiting 3 months after the second heat finishes.). 

I'd love to get an up to date idea on what others on this forum have chosen to do with their female dogs. 

Thanks for your input.


----------



## Rua (Jan 2, 2012)

Anyone?


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

I had no intentions of spaying Shasta until she was at LEAST 18 months old. I've been told females arent affected by the hormones in terms of growth like males are but I still didnt want to change anything until I was certain she was done growing. She was spayed in january and turned 2 on Cinco De Mayo. She's done growing. Her weight has stayed steady and i havent seem any further physical changes in her. She was spayed immediately following her 2nd heat because i wanted it done and over with and I didnt want to go through any further heat cycles. 2 was the limit here.


----------

